# Gunner needs a home



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

A local V-friend contacted me yesterday with photos of this sweet 5yo boy who needs a new home. His family has two kids and no longer has time for him (can you imagine???). 

I have suggested putting them in touch with VCCNE rescue but I guess their first preference is to find a good home by word of mouth. My friend's friend's doggie day care lady says that he is a sweetheart -- good with other dogs & kids.

No idea where the breeder is in this situation. :-\

In any event, I can put anyone who is interested in touch with people closer to the situation. Just PM me. 

Poor Gunner... :'(


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Argh, this makes me so angry!!!!! 'No time for him". 
I agree with you that VCCNE is the best place for them to go to find a home for him. 
I SO wish I could take him but Flynn would never adapt to a 5 year old male coming into the house  Plus, things are going to be a little crowded in our tiny cape with 2 adults, 2 vizslas and 1 baby. 
Please keep us posted. I can get them in touch directly with someone at the VCCNE Rescue if need be.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

PS - I'm sure they have plenty of time for that little furball in the car next to Gunner. I'm so angry!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I plan on having kids one day. 

Mac well he is part of the family. To me this is like saying I would no longer have time for my wife or my friends due to the babies. Dogs are family!! You can't get rid of them simply because you expand your family. I look forward to my future children having a ginger nut to play with.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So, so sad. As a child every pet we've owned has come to us and stayed until they crossed the rainbow bridge. Now that I am "grown up" and my husband and I have our own pets, I am going to adopt the same outlook. Pets are life-long commitments no matter the challenges our lifestyle throws in there.

Of course I don't have to tell you all that...I am sure everyone here agrees. Just venting.

Hope Gunner finds a forever home.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the fact that i have a dog that keeps me active and not lazy. It obviously is a commitment, imo a great partnership. I can't imagine giving up a dog after 5 years. I think of all the tough times that Kauzy has gotten me through. Next to my Mrs, he is my closest friend and am sad that these owners won't help there friend through a tough time.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What a sad situation...
I feel very bad for the dog - hopefully he will find a FAMILY in the near future.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gunner is such a handsome boy. I hope he finds a family that truly appreciates him.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Flynn- I thought the same thing about the other dog in the photo. Hopefully it's not theirs though too. Anyone I know willing to take a rescue already has 2-3 dogs...and I'm not allowed any more dogs if I want to keep my human relationship intact.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Having a family is no excuse, I have two children and always have time for my boy he is apart of our family and I'm proud my girls are growing up with such an amazing dog.. When I signed on the dotted line the day I took him away from his mother I made a promise to him and myself that I would take good care of him and give him everything he needs to thrive I knew what I was taking on and I am committed.. Seriously how can people just get rid off a dog.. What a wee shame


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a handsome boy!! I don't know how giving up your dog is a logical solution to any situation. I'm also of the mindset that a dog is a lifetime family member so this doesn't make sense to me at all. Especially with a face like that! I hope he finds a warm, loving family that deserves him!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

He is so handsome! He looks so sad in the first pic though poor boy. Hate how the family are giving him up but if that's their attitude towards him then he deserves better!! ,


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Agree with all that it is hard to imagine giving away a family pet. Our family life revolves around Gracie and my three kids are so much better off for having her be part of our crazy, exhausted mix.

And yet -- I have no way of knowing what has befallen this family. I just hope that they can find the right forever home for Gunner. Somewhere, there must be a hole in someone's heart that this boy is meant to mend....


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Well it may be a blessing in disgiuse VW. This is such a similar situation to how I got Astro, so perhaps Gunner will end up in a proper loving forever home now.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I felt the same way when a local V owner asked me if I wanted another dog. They ended up sending him back to the breeder and he is now in a new home with two woman who love and cherish him and have made him an integral part of their family! He is where he was meant to be now!! Hopefully Gunner will have a similar fate. I would stress to the family to get him to a V rescue. I am a Facebook fan of a number of V rescues and it seems like loads of people are ALWAYS looking/willing to take in another V.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

GiVen up or GiVen in - at the least the family ( hope the kids haVe better luck ) is letting gunner moVe on to a true family - one that knows life is VVhat you make of it - Values and commitment - post us VVhen he has a neVV home ( a real one this time !)


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Gunner needs a home*



Ozkar said:


> Well it may be a blessing in disgiuse VW. This is such a similar situation to how I got Astro, so perhaps Gunner will end up in a proper loving forever home now.


I rescued my pup and we're as happy as we could ever be, so i agree that it can be a blessing in disguise. Its sad to think of the stress and separation anxiety Gunner will soon face. It took Kauzy almost 3 months to figure out that we had no intentions of leaving him and that we were his new loving humans


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

dmak said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > Well it may be a blessing in disgiuse VW. This is such a similar situation to how I got Astro, so perhaps Gunner will end up in a proper loving forever home now.
> ...


Same experience here. We adore our Cooper, but he had extreme separation anxiety that is *almost* gone. He would scream at the top of his lungs and hyperventilate anytime anyone left the room/car/house (even if there were still people present). :-/


----------

